# Tour de Guava - July 28 - Tampa, FL



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone else planning on doing this ride? It's a 200k around the Tampa-St. Pete region. 125 miles, brutal heat, sounds like fun to me!


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*tour of guava*

where can I get info, I did'nt know about it


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

http://tampacycling.com/

Here's the webpage; they just posted route info on there.


----------



## C_T (May 22, 2007)

looks insane
125 miles in 90 degree weather!


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

C_T said:


> looks insane
> 125 miles in 90 degree weather!


I prefer the term 'glorious suffering'...


----------



## C_T (May 22, 2007)

Anyone race? How'd it go? Did you catch any rain?


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

C_T said:


> Anyone race? How'd it go? Did you catch any rain?


It was a good ride. About 20 folks showed up for the start. I subscribe to the 'slow and steady' school of riding and didn't bother to keep up with the fast two groups. I ended up taking shorter breaks at the control points and catching up with the faster groups at each stop. 

Weather was nice; about 92 but fairly cloudy most of the time. Not too much wind to battle, either. I rode in areas where it previously rained but never was in it myself.

All in all, 10 hours, 130 miles, 12 Gatorades, 8 Quaker granola bars, 2 Odwalla bars, 5 Fig Newtons, 1 turkey sandwich, and 2 Cokes. Not too fast, not too slow. I'm considering doing a 300k next spring, as this was pretty fun!


----------

